# San Diego, CA Breeders



## grantnoliver (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am currently looking for breeders in the Southern California area, specifically San Diego. Looking to receive the pup this summer in June or July. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thank you all very much!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What are your goals for your future puppy/dog? That will help people narrow down their breeder suggestions.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum! Not sure of your background and experience with the breed, but will say there are HUNDREDS of 'bad' breeders in CA right now which can be seen in all the purebred GSD's in kill shelters in your state. Good breeders have puppy warranties assuring you take a puppy/dog back to them, so that's something to think about.

Along with if you want to get a good dog and save some money, there are a ton of GSD's available right now that are in the kill shelters. So going that route will save a life.

If you are going the puppy route (puppies are in shelters too) PLEASE make sure you go to Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums to find out about the breed in general.

And to assure you don't accidentally support one of the many poorer breeders in your state you need to learn about ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Good luck, and remember the more YOU know about the breed and responsible breeders the more likely you'll get your perfect pup for the next 12+ years!


----------



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

I did some fairly extensive research when I was looking for a breeder in SoCal. Ultimately in went with Kris Taylor from Taylor Made Working Dogs ( Taylor Made Working Dogs ). I got our puppy (Gatakus) from him when he was 6 months old. I brought the dog into our house when our son was about the same age. My son and Gatakus get along great and I couldn't be happier. Kris is a guy who's true focus is the betterment of the GSD breed. I would suggest giving him a call. Below are the links to my dog and his parents from the pedigree database.
Gatakus Von Taylorhoff (our boy)
Gatakus Von Taylorhoff

Gordon Vom Fuchsgraben (father)
V-14 '11 (USCA) Gordon vom Fuchsgraben

Bari Von Der Schwarze Perle (mother)
Bari von der schwarzen Perle


----------

